# .:Lamergod:.Scenes City:Singapore



## lamergod (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is my take on various places in my country Singapore.

1,Start this thread off with something I took today!It's the Old Supreme Court.It has been Governed by the British during the WWII era when Singapore was just another colonel of the UK in South-East Asia for trading of spices and local products 






2,Changi Airport,Second in the world only losing to the HongKong airport





3,ION Orchard,Singapore's newest shopping centre,boasting tenants such as LV,D&G,Giorgio Armani,Rolex,Prosche





4Another view of ION orchard


C&C Welcomed!


----------



## lamergod (Dec 1, 2009)

5,Upper Seletar Reservoir Minimalism
Has been shared before but no harm sharing again





6,Macritchie Reservoir,Singapore's oldest reservoir.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 1, 2009)

No comments??Really that bad??

Here's one more
7,Chinatown





C&C appreciated!​


----------



## Yemme (Dec 3, 2009)

lamergod said:


> ​




This image is grand....   The shade, texture, angel... Bravo.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2009)

Yemme said:


> lamergod said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Thanks!Keep the critique coming!


----------



## Wozza (Dec 4, 2009)

I like 3, 5 and 7 the best. 5 is sublime and 7 is a very unique composition. I do think the processing may be a little too harsh on the others, but thats a personal thing.


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 4, 2009)

unfortunatly, i cant view them at work, im sure they look good.. ill view them when i get home... we actually have a squadron here at my base in idaho, thats from singapore... we are training them and training with them on new aircraft...


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2009)

Wozza said:


> I like 3, 5 and 7 the best. 5 is sublime and 7 is a very unique composition. I do think the processing may be a little too harsh on the others, but thats a personal thing.


Thanks


PreludeX said:


> unfortunatly, i cant view them at work, im sure they look good.. ill view them when i get home... we actually have a squadron here at my base in idaho, thats from singapore... we are training them and training with them on new aircraft...



Yup,I heard there was loads of people that were posted to the US,it was quite a big event,the minister of defence was there and all the big generals were there too.But i'm not sure if it's the same event

Singaporean soldiers often have to go overseas to train because Singapore is very small,and the lack of space,it's hardly seen on the world map.And due to the small population,all singaporeans at the age of 18 or above,gotta go through National Service and work for them for 2 years either in the Forces,police or fire brigade,still waiting for my turn


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2009)

A few more shots of Singapore,these days I can only shoot in BNW because it's the monsoon season and the sky would be overwhelmed by clouds which results in blown out sky!

8,Singapore iconic landmark,the Esplanade,architect inspired from the king of fruits the Durian





9,Another view of Esplanade





10,Shenton Way,Wall St of Singapore





11,





Thanks for viewing!Keep the C&C coming!


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 4, 2009)

lamergod said:


> Wozza said:
> 
> 
> > I like 3, 5 and 7 the best. 5 is sublime and 7 is a very unique composition. I do think the processing may be a little too harsh on the others, but thats a personal thing.
> ...



that would be the event....


----------



## Yemme (Dec 4, 2009)

lamergod said:


> Thanks for viewing!Keep the C&C coming!




These two are kick ass images... Wow... I love them both, the lighting is perfect to me.  The first one with the clouds...wow.  I like you:hug::.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 5, 2009)

Yemme said:


> lamergod said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for viewing!Keep the C&C coming!
> ...



Thanks!The first one,the cloud made a huge difference,it bought a boomzzz(a very hot word in Singapore,you can google Ris Low boomz)to the picture,The usual lighting during the end of the year is usually very diffused because of the clouds,so there isn't much harsh shadows,love you too!:hug::


----------



## lamergod (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's another one from Kranji War Memorial,It's a memorial for all the fighters during WWII trying to defend Singapore from the invading Japanese soldiers as they fought for world domination.The memorial hosted bodies of soldiers from countries such as Australia,India,UK,USA
12





13




"While time has moved, the fallen heroes have been frozen in WWII.
They fought for peace. 
They brought us peace, while they rest in peace."
Kelvin Chua~My brother

As usual,C&C appreciated​


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 6, 2009)

i especially love the first one... both are great


----------



## lamergod (Dec 6, 2009)

PreludeX said:


> i especially love the first one... both are great



Thanks!You can finally see the pictures!:lmao:


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 6, 2009)

lamergod said:


> PreludeX said:
> 
> 
> > i especially love the first one... both are great
> ...


air force cant control what i look at on my personal computer and network!


----------



## lamergod (Dec 8, 2009)

Got a few more to share from today's walkabout

13,Zipbra Printssss






14,Singapore's very own ladder 01,this is Singapore's oldest Fire Station,it's no longer in use and has since been transformed into the Civil Defence Museum 





15Another one of those looking up photos





16Singapore Parliment,the place where rules for a country known for very strict rules with very heavy fines and amount of death penalties





Asss usual,C&C appriciated!Not getting very much C&C​


----------



## Yemme (Dec 8, 2009)

lamergod said:


> ​





Wow ... I have to try this... But first I need to find a building that's worthy....  You should but new images in new threads.  I think they all deserve their own spot.  I love it!







lamergod said:


>



Ouch my neck....Love it!


----------



## lamergod (Dec 8, 2009)

Yemme said:


> lamergod said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Just go to the business district of your town and just sit back and look for patterns from the building,here's a tip,shoot when the sun is at a low angle around early evening sun or after sunrise to get some cool shadows


----------



## lamergod (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's the coloured version of number 14,a very big mistake imho to change into bnw



C&C appriciated!


----------



## Yemme (Dec 8, 2009)

lamergod said:


> Just go to the business district of your town and just sit back and look for patterns from the building,here's a tip,shoot when the sun is at a low angle around early evening sun or after sunrise to get some cool shadows



Sun sets in NY around 4:30 now... but I don't think i have the camera or lens I should say.    But i will true to mimic... one day.

The new Image looks... Caribbean-British influence... Love the colors.


----------



## lamergod (Dec 9, 2009)

Yemme said:


> lamergod said:
> 
> 
> > Just go to the business district of your town and just sit back and look for patterns from the building,here's a tip,shoot when the sun is at a low angle around early evening sun or after sunrise to get some cool shadows
> ...



Well,I would say the photographer would be more important than the gears,no doubt the gears do help!

Yea,old Singapore buildings were heavily influenced by the British architectural culture because of Singapore's long history as a British colony before and after WWII

It stood a significant role in the monopoly of the South-East Asian trade route to China and Singapore was at the center of that route

So because of it's significant role in the trade route,Singapore was the HQ of all the British colony in South East Asia 

But now,Singapore's architectural culture is leaning towards a more Manhattan style because of it's limited land and high rental prices  

Sorry if my history lessons are boring you 
I'm a history addict

It must be cool to have sunset at 430!My Dad will be going to Los Angeles to represent the Singapore Airport groups for a tour at LAX
Do you know it will be snowing there?We Singaporeans are living in a tropical climate whole year round and we have a fetish for winter while people from US and Europe have a fetish for warm temperature,many of my Western friends like to wear collared long sleeves and just drink a warm coffe under the hot sun


----------



## Yemme (Dec 9, 2009)

No snow in Los Angeles even though it depends where you are.. all climates in LA.  A lot of people don't know that in the hot weather when you drink something warm like coffee or tea it actually cools the body down.... It's true.  Great shots Lamergod.. Keep them coming.  .


----------



## lamergod (Dec 9, 2009)

Yemme said:


> No snow in Los Angeles even though it depends where you are.. all climates in LA.  A lot of people don't know that in the hot weather when you drink something warm like coffee or tea it actually cools the body down.... It's true.  Great shots Lamergod.. Keep them coming.  .



That's what I learnt in Korea,Eating ice-cream during winter makes you warm


----------



## lamergod (Dec 18, 2009)

here's one more!






C&C welcomed as usual!​


----------



## Yemme (Dec 18, 2009)

WoW!  ... Unreal.... I like the feel of this.. fog and all...  What is that?  Is that fog?


----------



## lamergod (Dec 18, 2009)

Yemme said:


> WoW!  ... Unreal.... I like the feel of this.. fog and all...  What is that?  Is that fog?



Nah,it's water ,long exposure to make it silky,Thanks once again!


----------



## lamergod (Jun 17, 2010)

16





17.





It appears that my sports photograph has been ripped off this forum and has been used by CNN. Right now, I'm still waiting for their reply after I asked them for their address to send them an invoice​


----------



## JohnnyL (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow amazing photos. I love the excellent tones but some photos are a little overly processed for me.

I'm from Singapore too although I'm living in China right now.

And just out of curiousity , are you into a metal band Lamb of God?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 23, 2010)

It is not fair though.. because Singapore is sooo clean.. easier to take a picture of   JK.. Nice job man.. keep them coming!


----------



## Shaneuk (Jun 23, 2010)

These are all good.

Keep it up.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 24, 2010)

#11 easily my fav


----------



## Vacheron (Jun 25, 2010)

I like 5 and 11 both great shots!


----------



## lamergod (Jul 29, 2010)

JohnnyL said:


> Wow amazing photos. I love the excellent tones but some photos are a little overly processed for me.
> 
> I'm from Singapore too although I'm living in China right now.
> 
> And just out of curiousity , are you into a metal band Lamb of God?


No. I saw this nickname while playing an online game haha.


Schwettylens said:


> It is not fair though.. because Singapore is sooo clean.. easier to take a picture of   JK.. Nice job man.. keep them coming!


Singapore is pretty clean. But it doesn't have nice landscape.


Shaneuk said:


> These are all good.
> 
> Keep it up.





Azriel said:


> #11 easily my fav





Vacheron said:


> I like 5 and 11 both great shots!


Thanks guys. Didn't know there are so much comments. Haven't been here for a while.


----------



## lamergod (Jul 29, 2010)

17. One more to share while having a photography outing with fellow forum members of a Singapore forum.


----------

